# Best Graphics Pad For Drawing



## DigitalArt

What would be the best graphics pad for drawing digital images? Bear in mind I am looking for a fairly cheap model, however suggestions for low to middle of the range models would be appreciated. I am looking to draw mainly cartoon images for online games if that helps your decision.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Have a look at Wacom tablets - they do a whole range


----------



## DigitalArt

Ernest Scribbler said:


> Have a look at Wacom tablets - they do a whole range


Okay thanks. I've never used a graphics pad before. Would you need one where the screen shows up on the pad or would you get used to drawing on the plain pad?


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

DigitalArt said:


> Okay thanks. I've never used a graphics pad before. Would you need one where the screen shows up on the pad or would you get used to drawing on the plain pad?


You don't need to see the screen 'on the pad' as it were. No pads in fact do that. The pen on any tablet is like the mouse (you don't look at your mouse when you are looking around a PC/Laptop screen) The pen just gives you more natural control over your movements - and with slightly more advanced tablets the harder you press on the pen - the thicker the line on the screen (or whatever settings it has been set up for)


----------



## corydulos

Ernest Scribbler said:


> You don't need to see the screen 'on the pad' as it were. No pads in fact do that. The pen on any tablet is like the mouse (you don't look at your mouse when you are looking around a PC/Laptop screen) The pen just gives you more natural control over your movements - and with slightly more advanced tablets the harder you press on the pen - the thicker the line on the screen (or whatever settings it has been set up for)


Agreed many times over!

One amendment I'd make is that the entry level wacom (Bamboo) also has pressure sensitivity too, just lesser degrees (like 512 vs1024 points or something).

I heard one person compare trying to draw with a mouse is like trying to draw with a bar of soap!

Also..you'll need software that can exploit pressure sensitivity and other capabilities a tablet has to offer. Not sure what software you'll use for animating with, but likely have to draw your main (keyframe) images in another app before importing and working them out from there (depending on your style of course).


----------



## Lauralight

*wacom bamboo*

Are these only for drawing, and not painting? IS there a certain brand that can do both?


----------



## corydulos

Hello Lauralight!

If I misunderstand your question the failure is all mine. 
As I (think I) understand you, any wacom tablet can be used for painting (digitally, of course). The key is the program. For semi-realistic painting physics, one I've dabbled with is ArtRage. Mind you, even I know a stylus doesn't handle like a paintbrush, its tip unlike bristles. Well, the demo is free. Technically, my first use of a wacom was Zbrush, a then faux paz 2D modelling app.


----------



## Lauralight

*Thank you....*

I would rather paint on a pad then draw. Unsure if program allow for erasing of paint? I certainly hope so. I'll have to be sure to take the beg. Acrylic paint course at the university if I get the chance in preparation.


----------



## corydulos

Lauralight said:


> I would rather paint on a pad then draw. Unsure if program allow for erasing of paint? I certainly hope so. I'll have to be sure to take the beg. Acrylic paint course at the university if I get the chance in preparation.


Acrylic is awesome! Hope you get a great instructor who can work with you to get the most possible out of the course.

If you're taking a traditional media course, digital will not help, substitute or supplement; I'm unaware of there being a stylus which can even come close to the tactile, organic experience or spontaneous flow and sensation of paint to canvas.

In terms of 'erasing' (back to digital talk with a tablet such as wacom), yes, you can choose a hard eraser thag will wipe the area you use it clear down to the canvas or a 'soft' eraser that will gradually remove the paint (technically just incrementally reducing the opacity) *on the active layer*.

I don't know your experience level with computer graphics..I'd hate to confuse you!


----------



## Lauralight

corydulos said:


> Acrylic is awesome! Hope you get a great instructor who can work with you to get the most possible out of the course.
> 
> If you're taking a traditional media course,????????? digital will not help, substitute or supplement; I'm unaware of there being a stylus which can even come close to the tactile, organic experience or spontaneous flow and sensation of paint to canvas.


haugh,
I'm talking about taking a real painting class, and then going on to apply it to a wacom tablet use. I'm a photoshop artist now. I'm unfamiliar with the software and hardware for digital drawing/painting.


----------



## corydulos

*Stylus/Graphic Tablet Overview*



Lauralight said:


> haugh,
> I'm talking about taking a real painting class, and then going on to apply it to a wacom tablet use. I'm a photoshop artist now. I'm unfamiliar with the software and hardware for digital drawing/painting.












Fig. 1 is the *stylus*, a pen-like accessory which offers those of us artsy folk who draw and/or paint an ergonomically more feasible instrument to lay down pixels in a graphics program in a fashion to produce visible art digitally.
(A)The nib must come into contact with the specially made graphic tablet in order to lay pixels. These wear down over time and can be replaced without buying a whole other stylus.
(B) This assignable button, by default, functions like left/right mouse button. I usually turn it away from my hand to eliminate 'accidents'.
(C) In better graphic programs you can flip the stylus around (nib up) and it functions as an eraser. Like the nib (I forgot to mention) it's pressure sensitive too, like for 'soft' erasing

Figure 2 is tablet (D) itself, which is lighter than 3 ring binder. Most likely it will connect to the computer via USB (my old connects by a serial port). Mind your actual drawing area (E), which is mapped out according to the monitor. On my device my drawing area is 6"x8" but the tablet is like 15" squared.


----------



## rebekahday

Hi, you might want to check out this new youtube channel that teaches how to draw using your ipad/Android tablet and Sketchbook Pro app. He uses many styles and subjects to teach. 

The channel also discusses styluses, different drawing apps, various tablets, and more! 

He responds to all comments and questions, too!

http://www.youtube.com/user/howtodrawlikejohn

Good luck!

~Rebecca~


----------



## Eddieblz

I started out with the Wacom Bamboo Create. I figured that if I'm going to spend the money I might as well start with a top level device. I love it. I might suggest, before going to the store and putting out the money for a new pad. Check on Craigslist. I payed $45 for mine. It was hardly used. Not a scratch on it. The Create is also compatible with every PS and draw program out there.
This was my first project using my create. I used Gimp PS, (just because I like it better than Adobi Esentals) using the airbrush setting.


----------

